# Honda Snowblower



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

Maybe you guys can help me out. I have an older Toro 1032 (1995) snowblower that is in very good condition but is so-so for moving snow and the Tecumsah engine has always been a little rough running.I have an opportunity to buy a 1 year old Honda 928 with the track drive that was used only once (I know the owner pretty well. She used it once and got scared of it).
My question is has anybody used a track drive or have any pros or cons compared to a regular wheeled unit. I heard that the track drive units have better traction but are harder to manuver. It would be used for walkways and some of those small "pain in the you know what" driveways.
I have a few pieces of equiptment that have Honda motors (and 1 Kawasaki) and they all run flawlessly so thats a plus for me.
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
Kev


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I have a 15 year old Honda HS 55 track drive, still starts on the first pull. It takes awhile to get used to them but the track drive doesn't turn much worse than a wheel drive. Backing up can be slow because you can't just pull it backwards it must drive itself.


----------



## BWSwede (Nov 8, 2003)

I've got a Honda tracked blower and I love it. I think it is the 6.5 hp one. I am able to drive it up stairs onto our deck fairly easily. I also am able to drive it back and forth to semi pack the snow down allowing me to get it up onto our roof to blow it off. It always starts on the first or second pull. We average 300" of snow per year and I kid you not that in the 6 years I've used it it has never clogged.

Of all of our small engine yard machines it is by far the best engineered and built.

Blane


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

We have 2 Honda Tracked Blowers and 5 Ariens Wheeled Blowers and my guys seem to really favor the wheeled blowers over the tracked ones. Everybody wants to use the tracked blowers for the first time, then after the first storm the all go back to the wheeled blowers because they are MUCH easier to manuver. I like the feature of the track blowers to lower the nose and dig into the snow, but I would say stick with a wheeled blower. With today's "Snow Hog" tires, you don't even need chains! Just my opinion...


----------

